# DIY Chair mat from plywood and carpet tiles



## Zel1 (Mar 21, 2007)

I cant answer all your questions, but maybe this will help. In the drywall sections of Home Depot and Lowes, they have the end cap channel pieces for 1/2'' drywall. You could cover all the plywood edges with this to prevent splinters. That is assuming that it is a good idea to use 1/2" plywood to begin with. These "channels" are white, but obviously can be painted.


----------



## sandy100 (Mar 3, 2009)

*Cheap chair mat and other desk accessory*

Hi everyone,

Cheap and good quality chair mat and other desk accessory can be find at following url :
theelegantoffice.com

Thanks

Sandy


----------



## Heckerz (Aug 20, 2009)

*ChairMat*

I use a company called Floortexs there very good with high quality mats. you can get floortex products from www.floor-protect.com ship to all over the world and there cheap pricing.

richard


----------

